
Meet Tech Teentrepreneur Daniel Brusilovsky  - zen53
http://gigaom.com/2008/06/27/meet-tech-teentrepreneur-daniel-brusilovsky/
======
edu
> Teens in Tech will be a community for teenagers who want > to start
> podcasting, blogging, video-casting, and producing > all types of new media.
> Users will get their own blog where > they can upload audio, video, text,
> and other files to > their personalized blog.

Nothing new?

